# Grunting???



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

My Nezume will be on my lap or shoulder and she'll start this grunting kinda noise.... Is that a good/happy noise...???


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello....??


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Like a deep grinding sound?

I think that's a happy sound.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kinda like..... "hreerrmmm rhhmmm" I guess..... lol


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello....?

Anybody?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ha ha sky, i just don't think that anyone knows how to answer that question. "hreerrmmm rhhmmm" is not easily recognized over the internet as any kind of a normal sound made by any living creature.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well poo... That's the only way I can think of to put in "words".....


----------

